# tukso



## zhonglin

What's in english "tinutukso ko siyang mataba"


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> What's in english "tinutukso ko siyang mataba"



The sentence construction is faulty.

Since we would not encourage people to tease anyone, let us simply make the observation that when children or childish adults engage in this type of behavior they generally do not simply describe a physical trait but rather exaggerate it in some way or even express the trait by using the most colorful words. Thus, a person who is overweight might be teased not by simply being  called "fat" for that is just a factual description of a physical reality and not really a tease. Instead, he might be teased by using variations of _fatty, chubby, _or_ roly-poly_ to name just a few of the more benign words used to tease fat people.

So, your sentence _Tinutukso ko siyang mataba_ is not clear.

If you intend your sentence to mean _I tease him "fat"_, in the sense of _I call him "fat"_ then it is not an effective tease but rather a simple observation of a physical reality. It neither has the amusing quality of a light-hearted tease nor the sting of a cruel one.

If however you meant to say _Tinutukso ko siya dahil siya ay mataba_ (_I tease him because he is fat_), then the sentence is clearer. Insensitve, but clear.


----------



## zhonglin

Thank you for your help!   _Tinutukso ko siya dahil siya ay mataba" sounds right! Thank you again!_


----------

